# Timer "Keep At Most" Function



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I've never got around to asking this question, but feel I know the answer already. I'm not in front of my DVR right now to remember the exact name of the function, but it's the timer "keep at most" or "maximum recordings" function. 

So, I tend to get into a show once in awhile and want to try it out, so I select "Keep 3 Episodes" maximum option. The problem is when there's a bunch airing within a week. I'll start to watch one of the three and call it a night before I'm done. Next day, it's gone because there's a continuous loop where it's constantly recording the next airing and knocking off my DVR the oldest recording. Is there a way around this? Did I not set it up properly? I hope I'm clear in explaining my concern. In other words, after it's recorded 3 episodes, I don't want it to record anymore until I manually delete one, thus making room for another. Thanks.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Basically that is the way its designed. The oldest will be deleted when the new one is recorded. Your only option would be to delete the timer after you have your three.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe protect the one(s) you are half-finished viewing?

Or set the timer to 4 or 5? Or 15 or 20?


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't like how this works either.

I think that once you have however many the limit is, it should stop recording new ones. But yup, it keeps recording new ones, and deletes the old ones to keep you at the limit.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

If they were going to have a feature like that, hopefully it would be a separate/new feature, not a replacement for the current feature.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I would never want it to NOT record a new episode, so I disagree. Not deleting a recorded program is what Protection is for.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The feature is designed to record as many events as designated in the setting (3 in your case) and after the threshold is reached it will delete the oldest recording to make room for the newest one. To prevent this from occurring repeatedly, you can increase the number of recordings to a higher number (as suggested by Orion9). If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



beagan said:


> I've never got around to asking this question, but feel I know the answer already. I'm not in front of my DVR right now to remember the exact name of the function, but it's the timer "keep at most" or "maximum recordings" function.
> 
> So, I tend to get into a show once in awhile and want to try it out, so I select "Keep 3 Episodes" maximum option. The problem is when there's a bunch airing within a week. I'll start to watch one of the three and call it a night before I'm done. Next day, it's gone because there's a continuous loop where it's constantly recording the next airing and knocking off my DVR the oldest recording. Is there a way around this? Did I not set it up properly? I hope I'm clear in explaining my concern. In other words, after it's recorded 3 episodes, I don't want it to record anymore until I manually delete one, thus making room for another. Thanks.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I understand the feature, just wish it didn't have the limitation to deleting shows that I don't do myself. Of course I could increase the setting to 5, 7 or 100 shows, but filling up my DVR and losing one tuner while it continues to record more episodes to just save 3 'test-my-interest' shows doesn't seem practical. Actually, I can't think of any instance I would want the DVR to delete shows I didn't delete myself. Who uses this for that purpose? It would be nice to have it stop recording once it reaches the number of events chosen. Once 3 events are recorded, the task is complete. When I delete 1, a new task to record another would then be triggered. Seems like others on here feel the same way.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

The "limitation" in your first sentence appears to be a description of the feature. 

I use it the way it is designed. For instance, most news/business/current event-type shows are keep at most 1-5. Some I watch often, some only once in awhile, but when I watch one, I don't want it to be one from the day after the last time I watched one - that would be perfectly useless!

For "testing my interest" I just set a low priority recording and don't really worry about the keep at most. If I don't have time to watch a show that I think I might be interested in, I'll just shuffle the whole season off to the EHD for later. Most series that I find interesting have some amount of long-term plot line or character development, so it wouldn't be useful to me to have a couple from the beginning and then a gap.

I wouldn't have a use for the feature as you define it. I'm not against new features in general, but I certainly wouldn't want the current feature replaced by one like that.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just to re state - In now way would it be benifical for it not to record a new episode you are expecting it to. The way it is set up works fine. Protect what you don't want deleted, or let it delete the oldest. Not recording is not an option.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> Just to re state - In now way would it be benifical for it not to record a new episode you are expecting it to. The way it is set up works fine. Protect what you don't want deleted, or let it delete the oldest. Not recording is not an option.


That's your opinion. I wish, just like the OP, that it worked the other way. So there are obviously people who feel both ways.


----------

